# Revólver de 6-Vías



## Tangolover

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum, but I always read the forum posts looking for help.

I'm trying to translate an electrical drawing in AutoCad. The term: Revolver keeps coming up.  It is some sort of electrical connection...

Can anyone help?  The terms I need are: Revólver and Revólver de 6 vías.  I'm going crazy trying to find this term out!!!

Thank you guys!


----------



## k-in-sc

Welcome to the forum!
Six-way node socket? Six-way relay?
Does it move?
What kind of equipment is this?


----------



## Tangolover

Let me check the drawings and I'll get back to you tomorrow... Gee, thanks so much.  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Tangolover

Hi again, k-in-sc:

The title of the drawing is: 
*
Automatic Feeding Systems, Electrical Drawings Power and Control for 4 feeding lines with 8 Silos. *

The drawing is all about Frequency Variators, Sluice Valves, Distributor Valves, _Revólveres_ and _Revólveres de 6 Vías._

I'm stuck on the whole "Revólver and Revólveres" thing.  I'd really appreciate any help.


----------



## Tangolover

More info: Revolver is used in a drawing regarding CLP digital Outlets. 

I've uploaded a picture of the drawing here:

http://www.delcantosolutions.mtz.cl/misc/revolver.jpg

I think it may be a 6-way node socket as you had said?


----------



## k-in-sc

I really have no idea! I was just throwing that out there.
The only thing I can think of is to search for descriptions of this or a similar system in English and extrapolate. What is the material being fed?
Are you sure about "válvulas dosificadoras" as "distributor valves" and not metering valves, measuring valves, proportioning valves, etc.?

P.S. I asked vicdark to take a look when he can. He knows a lot about this stuff.


----------



## Tangolover

I have not translated any of that.  The drawing you see is what has been given me.  Valv. Dist. is one term I have not touched at all.  I'm guessing it means "Válvulas Distribuidoras".  In English, Distributor Valves.   Válvulas Dosificadoras: Doser or Dosage Valves (typically what they use in Chile when translating)... But that's the least of my worries.  My main concern is Revólver...

From what I've been reading about what a node socket is, that translation might fit.

I really have no other information... just the drawing image I posted. 

Worst part is "Revólveres" seems to be a term used mainly in Chile.  Not standard use at all.


----------



## Tangolover

Oh I almost forgot (where are my manners?) thanks so  much anyway!  I believe you have got the term right...


----------



## k-in-sc

Oops, sorry, got the valve names mixed up 
OK, well, good luck! Sorry I can't tell you for sure!
If you have time, you might e-mail somebody at the company who has dealt with the English equivalents of this stuff.  
If you decide to translate it as something else, please post back, for posterity.


----------



## Tangolover

Ok!!!  Will post back when I know something... =)


----------



## mora

It simply means 'return'. It is probably the electrical feed for return  valves or controls for whatever is 'returning'. The opposite in this context is the  distribution. Something is distributed, does whatever it does , then it  is returned. If you check the DRAE, you will see that this is one of the many meanings of 'revólver'. 
_Revólveres_ = returns or return lines
_Revólveres de 6 Vías._ = 6 returns or 6 return lines


----------



## k-in-sc

That makes sense. Thanks mora!
(At least when you spend a lot of time trying to figure out something that turns out to be obvious, you tend not to forget it as easily ... XD)


----------



## Tangolover

Thank you Mora!

You were such a big help.

Also, today the owner of these drawings emailed me and said that the translation he has always used for "Revólveres" is : Selector Valve.

I quote his email: 



> "_Revólveres_ are selector valves that allow steering one input to multiple outputs.  They are normally called selector valves."



So we now have two translations for this term, which is great, I will add them both to my glossary.

Thank you guys so much for the time and patience.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks for following up! Good luck on the translation!


----------

